# Apologies to the guy in the wheelchair...



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

OK, So I'm at my local Farm and Fleet store... Perusing for various preps, making the obligatory swing through the few empty ammo aisles... Of course, they're still empty (I even exchange a solemn knowing glance with another dejected shooter in the empty ammo aisle)... After snagging a few extra mags and some pepper spray (on sale), I am milling around aimlessly bored (not sure why I'm not heading to the checkout)...

Then I see it... my senses tell me something is happening, I need to investigate... I see some old guy on a mobility scooter talking with a sales clerk (IN THE AMMO AISLE)... So who cares, right? ...but then I notice the sales clerk is pushing a full cart full of boxes... Could this be? My senses reach out, and I overhear the old dude asking if they have pistol ammo, and they sales clerk says "yup"... In an instant I'm there... I'm now standing next to the clerk, and I ask if he happens to have any 5.56 (even a small box or two), and the clerk says yup! I'm like a cheetah, pouncing... I ask for it, and ask if there's a two box maximum, which the clerk confirms. As the clerk is unboxing a case marked "Winchester 5.56", As he opens the cardboard box, it reveals TWO boxes of 500rd Winchester 5.56 62gr ammo. I ask the price, and he scans a box, and says "two hundre... I exclaim I'll take my two box max, and I can hardly believe my luck.. I think the clerk as said $299 (or roughly $.60/rd), which is a steal! The clerk hands me one box, and is standing there about to get the second 500rd box for me...

However, enter the old man wheelchair guy... He zips up and exclaims he'd like the second box ...and out of fairness, I can see why the clerk would not want to allow one dude to snag all 1000rds of 5.56 (which probably only show up about once per month)... The old guy continues to look on, his eyes saying "give me the other box"... However, I shoot him a glance that says "bro, I will effing sparta kick your ass out of that chair"... And I calmly explain I need all 1000 rds for a rifle course I plan to attend in the near future (not 100% untrue). I explain that I'm sorry, but I expressed dibs.  It actually got kinda tense for a minute, and the clerk broke the tension by offering wheelchair dude 10% off his entire purchase for missing out on the ammo... After a minute, the guy zoomed off in his scooter, possibly in tears...

So I claim my spoils of war, place the ammo into the cart, and now I notice they have 9mm (Winchester white box) for $13/box... This also has a two box limit, so I snag two boxes of that... The old guy asks about .22LR and the clerk indicates he has some of that too... I ask how much, and the clerk says a decent supply (I later find out he's grossly underexaggerating his stock).. The 2nd clerk brings out a case of 2000rds of .22 (in 250rd boxes), I ask if there's a limit, and the clerk says not on the .22... I snag 1000rds (4 boxes), and I head to cash out... On the way, I text my posse, who all rush to the store to snag their limits on 9mm and more .22. I didn't push the issue on the .22 since I was feeling mildly guilty about the 5.56... But when my buddies started arriving and snagging .22 by the 1000's... I was informed they had entire pallets of the stuff, so one of my buddies grabbed me 2k more rounds.

The best part of the story is that when I checked out, I realized I misheard the original clerk, and the 5.56 was only $220/box, or $.46/round after tax.

So my final haul today:

1000rds 5.56 62gr @ $0.46/rd
100rds 9mm @ $0.26/rd
3000rds of .22 @ $0.06/rd

ps. Don't get me wrong... In calmer times, my sense of community and fairness would have prevailed and I would have gladly relinquished the second box... But not right now... And for a fleeting moment, I even thought that in the event of an EMP, he was screwed anyway... a box of 5.56 wouldn't help... (I'm also in the process of reading "Going Home" about an EMP apocalypse).... I know... I am a horrible person..


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Pix of sales receipt or it didn't happen.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> Pix of sales receipt or it didn't happen.


Challenge accepted..easy since I had to do the same for my buddies who didn't believe me either.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Trihonda said:


> Challenge accepted..easy since I had to do the same for my buddies who didn't believe me either.
> 
> View attachment 111525


Take 'em back when they're out, and demand $299/box. :devil:


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Buddies posted pics of their .22 hauls.. each small box is 250 rods. One buddy got 8000 rds... sheesh.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Your post it the best one I've read in some time.

Yes, you are a horrible, horrible man. You are a hilarious writer, but still a bad man.

Did you at least sell the scooter-bound man a couple boxes of twenty round?


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Take 'em back when they're out, and demand $299/box. :devil:


My one bud suggested I find the scooter guy in the parking lot and offer to sell him a box for $399... Nope... If it was just about money, I might have relinquished my second box... It was about what's coming, and ammo availability might not be a thing soon... It's close to that now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> My one bud suggested I find the scooter guy in the parking lot and offer to sell him a box for $399... Nope... If it was just about money, I might have relinquished my second box... It was about what's coming, and ammo availability might not be a thing soon... It's close to that now.


I don't know how you are set with ammo but if you are like me, mags, mags, mags!
Most weapons come with two mags. That's nothing more than a starter kit.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> I don't know how you are set with ammo but if you are like me, mags, mags, mags!
> Most weapons come with two mags. That's nothing more than a starter kit.


I don't own any mags... those might come with a $200 price tag soon... (each)

But Let's just say that if I did own mags, I'd probably have enough to store all my ammo in them... Maybe 40-50 AR NIB pmags (and that's still not enough IMHO).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> I don't own any mags... those might come with a $200 price tag soon... (each)
> 
> But Let's just say that if I did own mags, I'd probably have enough to store all my ammo in them... Maybe 40-50 AR NIB pmags (and that's still not enough IMHO).


Excellent - if it were true. Good thing it's not. Were it true, they'd be checking out your credit card purchases and demanding extra taxes.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Well wtf, I do a F&F.com search for ammo and all the comes up is archery stuff!

You do know that it is customary to alert fellow members of ammo deals don't you.

Maybe they stopped internet ads.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> I don't own any mags... those might come with a $200 price tag soon... (each)
> 
> But Let's just say that if I did own mags, I'd probably have enough to store all my ammo in them... Maybe 40-50 AR NIB pmags (and that's still not enough IMHO).


I do not have enough mags to load all my ammo, whatever caliber it might be.

I do not have enough belts to fill with all the ammo I have for them.

I was happy to find a fifty cal. can filled with USGI 30 and 20 round 5.56 mags that I forgot about rat holing, about 30 full mags.

Yes you are bad, the poor guy might have needed it to protect his family, you could have their blood on your hands..

With the exception of 500 rnds. of 38 special, I have not bought ammo in at least 15 years, well I did grab 9MM para 2 years ago, 500 rounds.

Much of my 9 is for SMG's only.

I have a bunch of "P" mags, still in original packaging. got them on sale when they made their move.

I don't sell ammo, been offered plenty for any and all types, not going out of here.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> Excellent - if it were true. Good thing it's not. Were it true, they'd be checking out your credit card purchases and demanding extra taxes.


I'd have purchased them proxy through a friend, who orders directly from Magpul (in bulk) and/or buying a few here and a few there from my local gun shop... always cash...


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I had that at fleet farms also, looking for ammo and all the shelves were empty and then see someone at the counter getting a box of something. Went and asked and they had 9 mm. They haven't been putting them out because people have been stealing them. If I hadn't seen the other man get some I would have never thought to ask. I got 2 boxes and my husband got 2 boxes since we are limited to 2 boxes per customer, then we put those in the car and went back and got some more. The man let us. Then we had my son go buy some more. Lucky score.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Trihonda said:


> OK, So I'm at my local Farm and Fleet store... Perusing for various preps, making the obligatory swing through the few empty ammo aisles... Of course, they're still empty (I even exchange a solemn knowing glance with another dejected shooter in the empty ammo aisle)... After snagging a few extra mags and some pepper spray (on sale), I am milling around aimlessly bored (not sure why I'm not heading to the checkout)...
> 
> Then I see it... my senses tell me something is happening, I need to investigate... I see some old guy on a mobility scooter talking with a sales clerk (IN THE AMMO AISLE)... So who cares, right? ...but then I notice the sales clerk is pushing a full cart full of boxes... Could this be? My senses reach out, and I overhear the old dude asking if they have pistol ammo, and they sales clerk says "yup"... In an instant I'm there... I'm now standing next to the clerk, and I ask if he happens to have any 5.56 (even a small box or two), and the clerk says yup! I'm like a cheetah, pouncing... I ask for it, and ask if there's a two box maximum, which the clerk confirms. As the clerk is unboxing a case marked "Winchester 5.56", As he opens the cardboard box, it reveals TWO boxes of 500rd Winchester 5.56 62gr ammo. I ask the price, and he scans a box, and says "two hundre... I exclaim I'll take my two box max, and I can hardly believe my luck.. I think the clerk as said $299 (or roughly $.60/rd), which is a steal! The clerk hands me one box, and is standing there about to get the second 500rd box for me...
> 
> ...


Well, he didn't slam twelve inches of sharp steel up your ass while your back was turned, so I guess he wasn't too mad (also was not Tourist). Congrats on getting some new stock!


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Well, he didn't slam twelve inches of sharp steel up your ass while your back was turned


Four facts:

1- I wasn't for a second turning my back on him... 
2- pretty sure I could outrun his electric steed.. 
3- pretty sure I'd hear the electric whirrr coming
4- I purposely shop on the other side of town (from tourist, lol)


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Trihonda said:


> 4- I purposely shop on the other side of town (from tourist, lol)


This made me laugh to the point I bout disgraced myself!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

When I get a notice that ammo is in and I have zero cash to buy I always share with my CC ladies, we have to stick together.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> This made me laugh to the point I bout disgraced myself!! :vs_laugh:


I'm new here, but I'm a quick study.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am still occasionally adding Pmags and magazines for the various pistols but ammo is a distant memory. I am good though, if war breaks out tomorrow on my front stoop I am more then covered and comfortable with my ammo stock. When it comes down to it, I have more ammo then I'll live to use should war come.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> I am still occasionally adding Pmags and magazines for the various pistols but ammo is a distant memory. I am good though, if war breaks out tomorrow on my front stoop I am more then covered and comfortable with my ammo stock. When it comes down to it, I have more ammo then I'll live to use should war come.


I felt that way too.. until my local prep crew started sharing their ammo totals... I started to rethink what "enough" ammo meant. I really don't have enough for an army, but I need to supply my entire family with ammo for combined self defense, for a potential prolonged event. Of course, I don't think a prolonged event or SHTF is likely, but we don't prep for the likelihoods, but the possibilities... it's an insurance policy, that if we have to cash in, saves our lives. Also, given the current political and anti gun environment, ammo might simply go away or become impossible to source.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's a place online to get mags:
https://gunmagwarehouse.com/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Trihonda said:


> I felt that way too.. until my local prep crew started sharing their ammo totals... I started to rethink what "enough" ammo meant. I really don't have enough for an army, but I need to supply my entire family with ammo for combined self defense, for a potential prolonged event. Of course, I don't think a prolonged event or SHTF is likely, but we don't prep for the likelihoods, but the possibilities... it's an insurance policy, that if we have to cash in, saves our lives. Also, given the current political and anti gun environment, ammo might simply go away or become impossible to source.


Oh don't get me wrong. If I can find it, I'll buy it. I am an army of one so I have more then enough for me and maybe a few extra guns should it be needed. I started buying during the Bush years and ramped it up significantly during the Obama fiasco. I saw Trump as a stop gap measure so I continued through his term as well till the China bug thing hit.

I have been seeing the storm clouds gather for years and knew there was no stopping it. Well, the storm is here and here to stay. I as well, fear it will only get worse. To the point of violent confrontation? I believe so. They are going to push the agenda till there is nothing left to do but take arms in some form or fashion.

I am well supplied and well armed. My real fear is I may run out of 21 year old blonde bimbos and booze before it's all said and done. :devil:


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> Here's a place online to get mags:
> https://gunmagwarehouse.com/


Thanks. Just ordered a few G19 mags. I have a bunch, but I just snagged a couple new G19's, both fitted with RDS and weapon lights. Figured one can never have enough mags. .

I just snagged one yesterday too at FF for $29, but these were cheaper. And in FDE. Not sure why, but I actually like FDE mags and don't hesitate to use them in my AR platforms. Despite the guns being 100% black.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> My real fear is I may run out of 21 year old blonde bimbos and booze before it's all said and done. :devil:


So long as the internet is still up, you should be good...


----------

